
What laws should be created to improve computer security? - dankohn1
http://www.dwheeler.com/essays/law-security.html
======
dozzie
Just one simple would go a long, long way: vendor's responsibility for damage.
All the provided points are just technicalities that _still can be implemented
badly_.

